# LED Outdoor Area Lighting?



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Has any one installed LED outdoor lighting to light up a yard or something similar? If so what did you use and how is it working out.

Where did you purchase your lights?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

That's funny you mention this topic as it's been on my mind. One of my CFL floodlights recently went out on the exterior of my home and I've been thinking of investigating replacing it with an LED light.

Sorry, I don't have anything to add but I hope your question generates some discussion.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Costco sells outdoor LED floods and spots. I've been using two for about 6 months. One replaces a 500 watt security light. It's not as bright but very adequate. 

Take advantage of Costco's return policy and check it out.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just put up a nice yard light last fall, LED. Ordered it at Home Depot and built the post and installed it myself. It does a great job, and costs next to nothing to run. 2400 lumens, and lights up a 60 foot circle very nicely. Price for the light and arm was around $200 (plus the post and wiring) , but well worth it.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

You might need to do a little research on the size of the area you want to light, then match that to the type of fixture. LED is the way to go. I did replace a 90W halogen flood light , with a corresponding LED. LED is brighter, a little bit of a blue cast, verses the yellow cast the halogen has. I like it better and will do the same on the others as they burn out. we are switching over every day at the university I work at. LED's cost a little more now, but they will come down. They are already making improvements on the bulb, some are up to 10,000 hrs. life.

Bill


----------



## Keri (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is what I use. LED light that covers a 100'x100' area pretty well. Not 'daytime' bright but bright enough to do basic drills and agility work. I just got them at Lowe's or Home Depot and they weren't very expensive.









Keri


----------

